# Your first impression of Kiwifarms?



## OrbOfDiscourse (Mar 22, 2019)

I joined in May 2017, but I had heard of it i believe a year or so prior. I was directed to the thread on PK, and at that time I had heard from people that the people who used the farms were very undesirable people. Because of all the bad talk surrounding the farms I initially believed it to be a site full of people spreading lies and trash talking people for no good reason. I was cautious of the farms and and the things people said here. 

Then the thread on thumbcramps was made, and being a person who was personally affected by her I was intrigued and watched the thread. I made a few posts, and had a few people who were rude to me (though looking back on them, I was being a bit cringe so I don't blame them, I find their responses funny.) but there were other people who were genuinely kind and considerate and wanted to know my side of the story. I don't talk on too many threads, I usually just stalk a few threads here and there, and I came to conclusion that there's a lot of credible and nice people on the threads. A few nut jobs, but overall pretty pleasant people. 

So I wanted to know, when did you guys first hear of the farms? What was your impression of it then and what is it now? What was the first thread you read, and participated in?


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 22, 2019)

First heard of the Farms through Metokur when the Zoocrew shit dropped. I was introduced to Animal Control that way at least.
My impression based on AC was the site was full of jackasses who didn't know what they were talking about when it came to communities as a whole and not just the bad eggs.
I've since seen I was brainwashed by said communities since posting more here. I won't break ties with friends I made before coming to the Farms, but I still vet them privately every now and then, and I vet any new people I meet online.
Funnily enough, the first thread I posted in was the Hartley Hooligans thread when one of them died. This very account was made on a split decision, and while I don't always make the best impulse decisions, coming here was the best thing for me.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 22, 2019)

First impression? 

"Oh, sweet, I have a new place to talk about CWC with like-minded people who are fascinated by the fat autist."

Yeah, that's right, I joined the Farms when it was still the CWCki forum and the only lolcow discussed here was none other than C Dub himself. After having like 3 messageboards focused on Chris shut down, it's nice that this place not only stuck around, but expanded into the Kiwi Farms we know and love today.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 22, 2019)

I first heard about it when Kiwi Farms was the CWCki Forums about five years ago. Back then it's main focus was Chris Chan and I thought it was awesome as I had been following Chris since 2008. I lurked on and off afterwards and finally joined a couple years later in 2015.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 22, 2019)

'lol boring chris chan forums'
a few years later
'sweet they have a whole subforum dedicated to DEAGLE NATION '


----------



## LordofTendons (Mar 22, 2019)

I had to get hiatal hernia surgery to stop the vomiting.  I started posting here after that.


----------



## tofu dog (Mar 22, 2019)

Was 100% led here because PK and Eevee wouldn't shut the fuck up about it on twitter, my first impression was wariness but I got over that when I saw that archiving rules are upheld, because even if I disagree with some of the people who post here, that doesn't change the material presented.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

Everyone gets too mad at silly people on the Internet.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Mar 22, 2019)

"Wow an up to date cwcki that actually loads."


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 22, 2019)

i joined back when it was a small comfy forum with less than 200 hundred people on it
i liked the chill vibe


----------



## Wild Triangle (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm a noob who joined summer of 2018 while trying to find updates on Jani Schofield. While exploring the forums, I recognized some former drama queens from my emo Tumblr days and felt very satisfied that I made the right choice in leaving Tumblr and not following them anymore lol.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 22, 2019)

Randomly clicked the link on the front page of the CWCki and for a moment forgot that people can openly say "nigger" and "faggot" outside of Encyclopedia Dramatica without censoring themselves. Thought it was just a weird little forum, even fell for the time @Dynastia was "posing" as Amy Lee for about a week before I lurked moar and noticed it was a joke. But the site didn't sit well with me for some reason. 

Still took until Brexit and everyone on the Internet freaking out over the (then) uncuckery of Great Britain before I remembered those weird Kiwis and wanted to see what they thought. The confetti sold it for me, and months later the Trump Derangement Syndrome thread was too hilarious to pass up. Oh, and Solidmario coming back from the dead. 

I've since infected my friends. Sometimes I wonder how I even still have friends.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 22, 2019)

I heard about it when Dear Leader was a guest on The Dick Show, and lurked for a year or so before joining.

It seemed like an alright place, but people talked about it like it was the devil so I didn't join.  Then I finally caved in a made a profile because I can't help shitposting.

I love it here.


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Mar 22, 2019)

I had never ever heard of the farms before I joined. Didn't even know it existed until PK/Glip went silent on twitter and on her websites. I decided to literally google "What happened to Glip" and her thread was I think the first result or if not the first, very much in the top 5.
Had a positive view of the farms because of the thread and I still do now


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 22, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Everyone gets too mad at silly people on the Internet.


Says the person who gave me two hats yesterday.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Says the person who gave me two hats yesterday.


Those were hats of justicer.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Mar 22, 2019)

"Oh hey, there's a forum talking about that weird Sonichu guy I heard about years ago. I wonder what on earth he's doing?"

It was still the CWCki Forums when I joined. Christ, feels like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Golly (Mar 22, 2019)

"Man, I hope Alan Pardew can take care of this place. Cwckiforums shuts down a lot." and later "Lol OK I guess we can call ourselves that."


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

Golly said:


> "Man, I hope Alan Pardew can take care of this place. Cwckiforums shuts down a lot." and later "Lol OK I guess we can call ourselves that."


@Alan Pardew is a loser.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 22, 2019)

I, too, am a retard who likes laughing at other, bigger retards, plus it'll be fun to post somewhere where I'm in the left 20% instead of the right 20%


----------



## Eryngium (Mar 23, 2019)

I just joined cause I really liked the cute logo.

I'd followed lolcows for a while before I even knew kiwifarms existed, I'd heard it mentioned before a few times but thought is was just another echo chamber, but on a metokur videos (cliche I know) he showed a still of the site and I kinda just fell in love with the sleek black design and the adorable Kiwi logo, nothing more.

After I googled the site I started lurking on and off for quite a while, initially expecting it to be like ED but I soon found out that wasn't the case, then a few months later reddit banned a bunch of shitposty subreddits I liked and youtube started cracking down on fun, so I created an account here and decided it was an acceptable replacement.

When I initially joined I acted edgy in an attempt to fit in but soon realized this site was much more diverse in terms of politics, opinions, and personalities of each individual user then I initially realized, soon I was acing just like I would elsewhere albeit with a bit more shitposting than I did offsite due to the slightly less homosexual moderation compared to the average site.


----------



## Frogasm (Mar 23, 2019)

I thought you were all fucking idiots so I knew I was in good company


----------



## Shitmonger (Mar 23, 2019)

I found the Farms by Googling "what does incel mean?"  

I kept hearing Youtubers throw it around as an insult and after reading the comments about them in the incel thread I was like there are some funny motherfuckers here.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 23, 2019)

Shitmonger said:


> I found the Farms by Googling "what does incel mean?"
> 
> I kept hearing Youtubers throw it around as an insult and after reading the comments about them in the incel thread I was like there are some funny motherfuckers here.


glad I'm not the only farmer who discovered this incel site by googling incels


----------



## Propane Daddy (Mar 23, 2019)

This place is full of crackheads and debutantes...


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 23, 2019)

It was funny as shit


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 23, 2019)

I lurked here for a little while then joined recently. So far I like it a lot. I was always told this was a place of extreme hate and bigotry.... but being how the internet / society is at the moment, I figured that meant free speech was allowed. I personally really like how there are a lot of different kinds of people with very different opinions, and everyone seems to co-exist fairly peacefully.  Reminds of the old days on the internet, when people weren't constantly outraged over everything.

I really like it.


----------



## JM 590 (Mar 23, 2019)

"Why would I join a forum that puts crazy people on a pedestal?  Even to laugh at them?  No thanks, I see enough crazies everywhere else online."

"Wait, this place feels like Something Awful did fifteen years ago.  People are actually funny and not buttmad 24/7... and is that civil discussion over video games?  Shit.  I'm finally home <3"


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 23, 2019)

First heard of KiwiFarms during the Ali and Jake Rapp saga, stayed to shit on MovieBob and then the Channel Awesome shitshow rolled downhill. It felt like home.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 23, 2019)

"just a place to call chris-chan fat. ill probably only stick around for a week or two"


----------



## Titty Figurine (Mar 23, 2019)

I fell down a rabbit hole researching old fandom drama and ended up here. Lurked for a while, then somewhere between making fun of children with microcephaly and stalking obese twitter shitlords with bad makeup and girlcocks, I realized I had found my people.



Piss said:


> "Wait, this place feels like Something Awful did fifteen years ago.  People are actually funny and not buttmad 24/7... and is that civil discussion over video games?  Shit.  I'm finally home ?"



That feeling exactly. Where it's just the internet and it's okay to laugh. And it's even funnier if one of your own does occasionally get assmad, because it's just the internet so you should laugh at them twice as hard and they'll get over it by the next post. KF feels like an old web community dressed up in nu-net functionality.


----------



## exhausted (Mar 23, 2019)

Honest? I first heard of kiwifarms when I googled my ex-boyfriend's steam username and found out he had an account here. I'd had a vague understanding that it was about Chris-chan, I lurked a bit around the time Chris started showing off his taint, and finally made an account after lurking got boring.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 23, 2019)

At first, I thought null was a faggot
Now, I think null is an interesting faggot


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (Mar 23, 2019)

Much better than expected.

I honestly never expected how warm and friendly people have been with me. Given this places is anonymous, I mean, I expected it would be as hostile as 4 chan is. That is people randomly trolling and calling me retarded for no reason and trying to bait me into pointless fights.

Yet, I've gotten very nice interactions and even a warm welcome. I'm amazed at how many positive reactions I've gotten overall (both in ratings and forum interactions). The community, from the places I've interacted, is for the most part very friendly. Discussing things like videogames, books or even current news is surprisingly fun. I enjoyed talking about J.K Rowling, and some videogames.

However, I still have to be careful not to share private details. I'm not naive enough not to think I could easily have a thread for myself if I ever lost my mind and became as eccentric as the people that are being discussed here. Nor am I naive of the fact that, with this being an anonymous site, there are some nasty people out there. I doubt moderators will be of much help or care at all for that matter if a discussion gets too heated and I get targeted by some loon (that's why avoid getting into fights overall).

But overall it's been a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Shokaract (Mar 23, 2019)

Its pretty gay.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't even fucking remember how I first found this shithole. I was probably looking for shit about DSP after watching the Down the Rabbit Hole video on him and found the megathread.
Then I started lurking on the other subforums. Then I started frequenting the site. Then I made an account. The rest is history.


----------



## Dred (Mar 23, 2019)

Bunch of moralfags that are way too obsessed with retards on the internet.

I wasn't wrong, but after lurking for some time, most of you have grown on me.


----------



## Answer (Mar 23, 2019)

I found out about Chris Chan through Encyclopedia Dramatica, and googling his name led me to the CWCki, which led me to the forum (I believe it was still called the CWCki Forums at that point.) I thought that Chris had already been discussed to death so I didn't join.

Some time in 2014 I came back and the place had become Kiwi Farms. I made this account but ended up just using to periodically lurk since I was mainly active on the ED forum. I thought this place was a more strict and more moderated version of EDF but with a MUCH bigger population. Now EDF is nearly dead so here I am.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice, everything I want to know in one place.


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 23, 2019)

When I was lurking back in May of 2018 I just thought it was another 4chan esq. forum for laughing at rétards on the Internet.

Nearly a year later and I've mostly stuck around here because this forum is a Helluva better place for discussion then Reddit/Twitter. Plus the community here seems a lot more friendly/mellow than Twitter and Reddit's.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 23, 2019)

When I joined back in 2018, I was actually nervous about the type of people I'd meet on the farms and was too embarrassed to post anything. Then I lurked with this account until I was comfortable enough to post. I'm glad I joined at the end of the day though and I'd like to thank everybody here at the farms for that.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Mar 23, 2019)

Joined back in 2015 because I had just discovered Chris through his then recent antics of pepper spraying a gamestop employee.
At first I was a bit wary of the farms and Null for some reason but then found out that Null was like the Wizard of Oz type figure, big and intimidating at first but a pretty ok dude behind the curtain.


----------



## TokiBun (Mar 23, 2019)

After lurking for awhile I decided to join May 2018. I was intimidated by the community but after interacting with the Farms I like the sense of camaraderie. It's also a good place to vent and say the word retarded without a bunch of SJW classmates breathing down my neck.


----------



## Next Task (Mar 23, 2019)

It was described in neutral terms as a place to track online drama, and a little exploration showed that while the speech was freer than I was used to, that a personal lolcow was extensively documented, with plenty of receipts. I enjoyed being in a place where it was important to track what was actually being said and done, rather than just make shit up because it 'feels true'.

In the next couple of days, the fact that the description of the Farms was done in neutral terms provoked REEEEEEEing from exactly the people I hate, including the lolcow, so I knew it was never going to be as bad as they said. There's still users who take it too far, but I'm glad they're allowed to post and be downrated and mocked rather than unpersoned. And when reading about shitcunts, the Farms are good for reminding me to find humour in some appalling people. And it's not just edgelords and assholes, or people who see in black and white - there's sympathy for people in bad situations, there's acknowledgement when a lolcow says or does something good, and the mocking and abuse of the cows comes from provable information and stays on the forum. 

I had no expectations of what kind of place it was, except that it might be a little channy. Turns out a bastion of free speech with a hearty disrespect for idpol is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Mar 23, 2019)

I registered so I could politely ask Null to stop teabagging me in my sleep.

He said no


----------



## Higgins (Mar 23, 2019)

I can’t  pinpoint where exactly I first learned about the farms. I was already familiar with the concept of a lolcow through ED, Jim videos. I sorta figured this place was very similar to the content you’d find there, but was reluctant to join due to the past DDos attacks and doxing of members. 

One thing I will say despite the more right leaning vibe, you guys are way more accepting than the so called safe spaces I’ve seen.


----------



## Victory Leo (Mar 23, 2019)

I knew it existed for a while from Jim's videos, but I only really got deeper than that with Null's streams and thought it'd be fun to join.


----------



## goku_black (Mar 23, 2019)

i like the research and the freedom of speech aspect of this site so i joined.


----------



## Belligerent Monk (Mar 23, 2019)

I came in with this idea that the place was a total battleground. My limited knowledge of the place came from youtubers mostly. So I sauntered over here expecting just a fuckin zoo of people ripping each other and trying to ruin each other's lives. For the life of me I cannot remember what compelled me to hit that register button.

I'm actually pleased to report that this perception was only partially true and you people are all degenerates in one way or another. But like... In a more sophisticated kind of way and setting. Brutal honesty here. You tend to know excactly where you stand with most people.

 But at the same time its like being at a friars club roast at all times roasting all people and things. Its pretty magical actually.


----------



## Fougaro (Mar 23, 2019)

My first impression was "What a godforsaken place of autistic rеtards and fuckups. I'll fit right in here."


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 24, 2019)

"diet coke guy from cwcki has his own forum now? lol ok"


----------



## c-no (Mar 24, 2019)

JULAY said:


> First impression?
> 
> "Oh, sweet, I have a new place to talk about CWC with like-minded people who are fascinated by the fat autist."
> 
> Yeah, that's right, I joined the Farms when it was still the CWCki forum and the only lolcow discussed here was none other than C Dub himself. After having like 3 messageboards focused on Chris shut down, it's nice that this place not only stuck around, but expanded into the Kiwi Farms we know and love today.


Same. I was on here near the end of the previous forum when Chris-Chan was a novel thing to me. Came to the forum through a link on the Sonichu wiki.

It's kinda funny to see how much has changed from both the origin of this forum to seeing how much shit it gets from people thinking we range from creepy harassers to full white supremacy terrorist on side and the other thinking each member must be some full-on trollshielder.


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 24, 2019)

I dunno.  Still deciding.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 24, 2019)

I first learned about the Farms after wanting to make google searches for Amberlynn Reid to learn more about her. I then started reading the general discussion posts about her. I thought the layout of this site was kind of odd, but I kept reading because I found the commentary interesting. Additionally, I found it to be a nice surprise that the ratings wouldn’t affect how far down someone is while reading about something, unlike Reddit where posts are ranked. It was nice to see because it made the discussion more open and it led to less echo chambers and censorship. I later joined the Farms in the summer of 2018. I’ve stayed because of other things to look at, fun ratings and overall good discussion.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 15, 2019)

"Hm, must be some kind of CWCki Forum successor." And how right I was.

I usually gravitate towards Community Watch, Off-Topic, and BP, but I try to be adventurous with other threads.


----------



## betterbullocks (Jul 16, 2019)

KF's doxing, stalking reputation served as a wonderful barrier to entry for the vast majority of people on the internet. It's almost like a depravity time capsule containing a very pre-2016 election internet that I dearly, dearly miss. I came here for that, not really the lolcows or anything despite watching Metokur occassionally.
Oh, except Steve Shives. Fuck him


----------



## dopedodo (Jul 16, 2019)

Not a good one. I changed my mind after reading a bit more and realising that not everyone was a raging edgelord.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jul 16, 2019)

"What the fuck are these forum lists? What the fuck does _this_ mean.......what the fuck does _that_ mean?"

Basically came from a Killstream that Null was on and wanted to check out the website he ran. I liked the shit talking, minimal censorship, and lurked the website because of the funny.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 16, 2019)

Love it, but there are a few threads people treat like sub-reddits which is pretty gay.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 16, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> When I joined back in 2018, I was actually nervous about the type of people I'd meet on the farms and was too embarrassed to post anything. Then I lurked with this account until I was comfortable enough to post. I'm glad I joined at the end of the day though and I'd like to thank everybody here at the farms for that.



True that. You would think that a cyberbullying forum would be full of hateful people. Ironically, this place feels really tolerant and open, like everybody can just have a good time.


----------



## The Saltening (Jul 18, 2019)

First came here during the Christchurch incident. I lurked a bit. Then recently I made an account to post in the post about Bianca's murder.

The fact that this place stood up to the big boys and didn't take down the stuff related to Christchurch had me liking it from the very start.


----------



## adorable bitch (Jul 18, 2019)

I thought it was going to be like lolcow farms only to find it was 1000% better, funnier, well moderated and *way* less petty. It helps that describing the consistency and smell of your vaginal fluid is generally banned here.


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Jul 18, 2019)

I had heard of this place back when it was the CWCki forums, but it didn't interest me since at the time I had this dumbass idea of "if a forum is about (x) then that's ALL anyone talks about there." While I did enjoy reading about Chris, I wasn't interested enough to join any discussions about him. Then years later I saw people talking about this place on /cow/, but it still didn't interest me since I thought it was just people being edgy faggots like on said board, only with names.

Then sometime later I found this lame markov bot on some social media site, googled the name of its creator thinking "inb4 tranny", saw a thread here as the first result (and got proven wrong about the tranny thing), and realized it wasn't too bad of a place. At first, though, I was kind of anxious. I thought this was the kind of place where if you fall out of line, then you'd get your dox dropped unless you made every effort to conceal your identity. But now I've realized that if there's anyone to be nervous about, it's the horrorcows.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 18, 2019)

It was along the lines of, "These people like sharing gossip and weird stories from all corners of the internet? Nothing's off limits? They don't raid the people they talk about? They bask in everything from dumb web comics to abject horror? I like this place."
I like this place, we're just here to have a good time.


----------



## tuscangarder (Jul 18, 2019)

I thought it was a website of mentally ill stalkers that went on large hate tirades against internet people.

But this is just a gossip website.


----------



## AmericanCapitalism (Jul 18, 2019)

tuscangarder said:


> But this is just a gossip website.


Sometimes that's all you need to keep your sanity.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 18, 2019)

I developed a closeness to Null and now I send him money for borsh.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 18, 2019)

I always heard how kiwifarms was a devils site on (as top 15 chills) would say THA DARK WEBBB. turns out you're all amazing people and I love all my kiwis and happy to have friends who have as much a fascination with exceptionals as I do.


----------



## The Vinyl Solution (Jul 28, 2019)

"Hm, so this is where all the adults went after 4chan went to complete shit."


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 28, 2019)

I had seen it mentioned here and there on Reddit where they acted like it was diet Stormfront. Null and his minions (they loved that word) loved to harass and threaten people to the point of encouraging mental illness and suicide. Clearly not the case, I tend to forget how sensitive redditors can be in that if they think laughing at idiots online is hate speech, I'd love to see how they would react to an actual bigot. 

Checked it out for myself and lurked for a little over a year before joining. Lot of good people here, and it really feels like the last bastion of true free speech online. It takes me back to the late 90s/early 2000s where if you didn't act like a spazzing tard, you were pretty much accepted no matter what.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jul 28, 2019)

i thought you guys were hackers on steroids but it turns you just slightly insane autistic people who are aware of it. my kind of people.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jul 28, 2019)

Lurking for years. Got the impression that it was like other free speech places on the internet except without the tard cummery of MPC, at least here KF is dedicated mocking EVERYTHING that's stupid, instead of just the leftists.


----------



## Babyspackle (Jul 30, 2019)

This place is actually less toxic than I had imagined.


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Jul 30, 2019)

I found kiwifarms from the ED article last year. I didn't join until later, but I'm glad I did. this site is pretty cool.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Jul 30, 2019)

I’ve been a lurker here for a few years. Always enjoyed the off topic areas and some of the lolcow threads. Figured it’s about time I squeeze in before the internet is banned for hate speech. 


Frogasm said:


> I thought you were all fucking idiots so I knew I was in good company


Now I’m the only idiot I fuck in my life. Not saying people here don’t fuck idiots, nor is it bad to fuck an idiot. After all, I’m still fine. Maybe my wife should join the Farms since she fucks an idiot too.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 30, 2019)

Came here by chance digging up dirt on Sophie LaBelle because I wanted to prove to someone that he is indeed a fucking pedo. Lurked for all of 2ish hours before making an account deciding that I belong here.

Best decision I've made since trolling the shit out of ChristianMingle honestly.


----------



## Punitive Castration (Jul 30, 2019)

I'd never heard of it, but I'd been reading ED on occasion for a long time. Then my friend showed me that you guys made a thread about him and I thought it was hilarious so I stayed.

The thread about him was short-lived, and while I could go on for at least an hour about all the dumb shit he does none of it is really lolcow worthy given he basically lives to get a rise out of people.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 31, 2019)

I was here since the Yuku days and remember voting against the name 'Kiwi Farms' and wanting to call it the 'CWCki Farms' instead because at the time, we were still focused only on Chris.

The name has grown on me though.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jul 31, 2019)

I got banned on SA for calling Ozma a fat kike.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Jul 31, 2019)

In 2015, I followed the Tumblr blog of a Trans Lifeline receptionist. I knew nothing about that whole drama, she was just an entertaining personality to follow. She'd post these extremely specific, juicy tales of all the people who would call the hotline. Once, she mentioned that the only reason why she posted all those stories was because "It's all deidentified" and "I don't think Kiwi Farms has discovered me yet." That's how I first heard of this place. She also talked about Greta's stalkers, and referenced Null a few times. I remember she said one of her friends got KF taken down...but then it was back up pretty quickly.

I looked up this alleged Kiwi Farms, and it just seemed like a weird site full of gamergate weirdos. I didn't give a shit about gamergate, so I forgot about kf's existence for the next two years. 

And then last year, I see a Twitter callout for none other than Kero the Wolf. A commenter links his thread, where things are happening very quickly. It's all sordid and vicious and extremely entertaining, and I start following the show.


----------



## Clovis (Jul 31, 2019)

I stumbled in here strung out and jonesing for that good old fashioned fandom wank and general internet drama. Had never heared of the place, although I had been slumming it on ED for years so OPL and a few other cows were familiar to me.

I guess my first impression was a strong whiff of chan culture and a sense of an organic, close-knit community with its own memes and jargon. Oh, and it's a convenient one stop shop to keep up with a whole load of exceptional individuals, awesome.
I'm constantly surprised that this site is blocked and written off as an alt-right troll site or whatever. 

I'm glad I'm here, fellow farmers. You guys are alright.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Jul 31, 2019)

I was encountering this website on end 2017. Got my eyes mostly on members in the furry community like Jasonafex, Kothorix, YMS, etc., and started googling information about them and found the farms this way. Most people online told how toxic and fucked up the website is, and to be honest, I was quite frightened to join due to the spreading propaganda, so I stayed my head low and lurked around for months before I joined.

My first weeks or so, entering the Farms has totally changed my whole perspective on what the Kiwifarms is and the folks using it. I definitely was not expecting the straightforwardness of people here. It's like most members knew the difference between a joke and real shit which society nowadays absolutely fails to do so. Even the furries at Animal Control are that what I wished most furfags would behave. Of course, they still degenerate but yet very neat and self-aware. It was actually better than I was expected. And also, having a forum to post experiences about lolcows, pissing off a bunch of whiney people on the internet and shitting on Null is like finding Pandora's Box. Loving the freedom.

I've not posted that much, guess I'm still too soft for things but I really start loving and supporting the farms and the users here, even made some connections with some.
Love you all, my spergs! Keep it on!


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 31, 2019)

I used to think you were a bunch of total faggots, but now I think alot of you are quite funny too.


----------



## DROP OUT (Jul 31, 2019)

Literally every mention of KF that I originally saw portrayed the site as a hellspawn of neo-nazis, racist bigots, and generally sick people who attacked everyone who wasn't them. Hell, the first I heard of the site was when a community I was a part of was being mocked, so I checked out the thread. I didn't think much of it at first, and only saw it on surface level. I left it alone hoping never to touch it, but eventually stalked the thread a little deeper. Turns out, they were actually right in some cases and helped me to see that the community was actually kind of dogshit.

I eventually spectated more of the site and saw that there was some actual positives to the site, like how straight to the point everyone was, and the amount of discussions there were. I eventually decided to step out, make an account, and join whatever discussion there was. I found that not all of the site was as terrible and that there were some pretty cool people in some areas. I'm also fond of the freedom there is here.

I don't think there is a way I can 100% like the site, but for what it is, it isn't as bad as some people made it out to be. I'll keep sperging for as long as I can.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 31, 2019)

D min7 said:


> Literally every mention of KF that I originally saw portrayed the site as a hellspawn of neo-nazis, racist bigots, and generally sick people who attacked everyone who wasn't them. Hell, the first I heard of the site was when a community I was a part of was being mocked, so I checked out the thread. I didn't think much of it at first, and only saw it on surface level. I left it alone hoping never to touch it, but eventually stalked the thread a little deeper. Turns out, they were actually right in some cases and helped me to see that the community was actually kind of dogshit.
> 
> I eventually spectated more of the site and saw that there was some actual positives to the site, like how straight to the point everyone was, and the amount of discussions there were. I eventually decided to step out, make an account, and join whatever discussion there was. I found that not all of the site was as terrible and that there were some pretty cool people in some areas. I'm also fond of the freedom there is here.
> 
> I don't think there is a way I can 100% like the site, but for what it is, it isn't as bad as some people made it out to be. I'll keep sperging for as long as I can.


So, furries?


----------



## DROP OUT (Jul 31, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> So, furries?



Wasn't furries actually. I already knew how autistic they can be even then. It was one of those really niche communities that I practically don't even associate with anymore for how exceptional they've become.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 1, 2019)

Kari Kamiya said:


> even fell for the time @Dynastia was "posing" as Amy Lee for about a week before I lurked moar and noticed it was a joke.



At least you didn't pm me your address for free merch like some.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 1, 2019)

I kept hearing about how it was a hate site full of pathetic losers.

Only the second part turned out to be true.


----------



## Condicional (Sep 16, 2020)

I got into this site thanks to Love Letter drama.
My first impression: hOLY FUCK they doxed someone, that's ilegal BRO!!!11!!eleven!!! thAT'S nOT →

I didn't know anything about the site, though I knew some of Sonichu, I went to search about it just to know the origins of KiwiFarms. What a whole shit indeed.

Though the people here looks nice and some threads are fun to see. I still navigate and share my opinion carefully.

*Edit*: I forgot to share that I digged a little into the forum history, this is what I think:
Null gives me the feeling of being a big troll, all the shit that there's around about him feels "too big" to be true (I didn't dig into it too much though). I just saw the christchurch and NZ thing, his answers, dude, he has balls of the size of an ostrich egg, it takes courage to do something like that, his answers in the forum and how he behaves while maintaining autority is very interesting. Also I don't know if someone noticed how smart ass he is, he found a way to do his bidding while walking through laws. When I see those thing, each time I look for info about him, all what I see looks like a joke.


----------



## BEz939 (May 1, 2021)

I thought it was for retards who cared too much about online drama.


----------



## BootlegPopeye (May 1, 2021)

Been lurking since 2013, but I think the autism of the sex doll 'investigation' in the Peter Coffin thread was what got me hooked.


----------



## Tad Loaf (May 1, 2021)

Honestly I expected it to be similar to pre-2010 4chan if not a little more dangerous but it's pretty chill with a surprising amount of diversity of thought/opinions.


----------



## gh0stiexo (Dec 18, 2021)

That it would be an entertaining place to be, but I was too scared to post anything for a long time because I was convinced by the general public that this place was super dangerous, so I've lurked for almost a year and finally decided that it's just another forum like any other forum... albeit a little more autistic.


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 19, 2021)

Doxing forum, lol.


----------

